# Hot girl shoots Zombie with AK



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Guys Its been sooooo long since Ive been here I dont think I posted my latest video.... This was a video to promote zombie paintball at our place last year. check it out hope you enjoy it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool video and an awesome theme for paintball.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've missed your videos. Good to see one again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good advertising.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great video. reminds me I should glue some dirt on my zombie arms.
Glad to see you back, was beginning to wonder.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed it, Our Zombie Paintball was a hit at the Haunt, Alot of haunts have Zombie paintball, but they have you shooting at static props and other things.... We utilized our Zombies that Pissed me off the night before in the Haunt....( Ok LIL TIMMY, you wont sit still in the makeup chair, youll be tomorrow nights Paintball Zombie) Customers are sick individuals, I ask them how do you kill a zombie? they said you shoot them in the head.... I point out yeah wrong head, and mention that hes not wearing a cup.... Its just terrible.... Side note.... hes wearing a cup..... LOL Good to see everyone...


----------



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

Great video, i saw it second time now, but is great


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 23, 2011)

Good advertising, funny in the end.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job Rob..


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great job!! I think the video is hilarious.... but I have a VERY warped sense of humor.!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, great video!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job!!! Love the way he comes out of the ground. Very funny ending.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL!! THAT is why I always wear a jock cup when we go paintballing!!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice production. Loved it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..I love it!


----------

